# Excellent Gunsmith/AK builder if anybody needs one



## Mingo (Jan 9, 2010)

John Craig of West GA Armory in Franklin, Ga. He builds AKs primarily but can do just about anything I imagine. Recrown, shorten barrels, repair, refinish, build, custom fabricate & probably whatever else. He specializes in military small arms, especially AK rifles & MAC pistols & subguns. He is a professional Class 3 dealer & builds silencers & SBRs as well. He is a very kind & reasonable guy, not like alot of those pricks that seem to abound in the world of firearms. He can be located at 706-885-2058. John is the only gunsmith i'll ever use again. Tell him Jacob Mingo sent you. Thanks


----------



## alex 4922 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good info, thanks.

                                 A


----------



## KingTiger (Jan 11, 2010)

There are *many* people at UziTalk who would beg to differ with you, me included. Do some reading -

http://www.uzitalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44348&highlight=west+georgia


----------



## Mingo (Jan 11, 2010)

I read that before I dealt with him awhile back. Maybe he was havin some kind of issues or somethin. I have ordered through the mail from him, had him build me 2 AKs & he was always completely honest & did exactly what he said he would. He has even offered to send me parts & said I could pay for them when I got a chance. I have referenced him to two other people & he built them nice milled AKs that are great. John has not let any of us down & we will continue to use him, he can build the craziest Khyber Pass Ak you could ever think of....


----------

